# Singletrails und Mountainbiketouren zwischen Koblenz und WW



## BommelMaster (26. November 2015)

Hallo Westerwälder.

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wo genau der Westerweld anfängt und wo er aufhört, aber es wurde mir gesagt, dass hier, wo ich grad sitze, Westerwald ist.

Hier ist 56317 Urbach und es geht gefühlt weit und breit keine einzigen Single trails. die Berge haben Hügelcharakter mit immer max rund 5 Höhenmeter.

Gibt es irgendwo in der nähe auch was, wo man halbwegs schöne Mountainbiketouren fahren kann?

Koblenz ist nun das näheste, was uns einfällt.

Würd mich freuen, Tipps zu hören!


----------



## Andi_72 (26. November 2015)

Moin!
Singletrails gibt es jede Menge, zwar nicht kilometerlang, aber durchaus Techn. reizvoll. Nur sind die schwer zu finden. Beschreiben ist schwierig. Entweder bekommst du gps-Daten, oder du musst suchen.
Im Stadtwald findest du so einiges, technisch leicht bis schwer. Oder schau mal in lahnstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creepl (26. November 2015)

Tach,

lohnenswert und nicht weit weg von Urbach ist das Wiedtal (zwischen Altwied, Niederbreitbach und Roßbach), da gibts auch mal 300 hm am Stück und einige Trails. 
Im Grenzbachtal, das von Urbach runter nach Oberbieber führt, gibts auch ein paar nette Abfahrten (z.B. am Stausee). Wenn man von dort  rüber Richtung Isenburg/ Bendorf fährt kann man weitere schöne Pfade mitnehmen. Brexbachtal bei Sayn ist dann um die Ecke, lohnt auch. 
Sind halt keine so flotten Sachen wie im Koblenzer Stadtwald, bocken aber trotzdem. 

Beste Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. November 2015)

Hallo,

wohnst du nun in Urbach? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir dir demnächst mal was nettes zeigen. Wir kommen 

aus Altenkirchen / Umgebung! 

Vg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wohnst du nun in Urbach? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir dir demnächst mal was nettes zeigen. Wir kommen
> 
> ...


Dann - dabei! Denk an mich!


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann - dabei! Denk an mich!


----------



## wegweiser2000 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kommende Woche bin ich einige Tage nach Koblenz und möchte die Abende zum Biken nutzen. Ich kenne mich in der Ecke streckentechnisch 0 aus. Hat jemand von euch 1-2 fertige gpx Tracks die er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann ?


----------



## exbonner (19. Mai 2016)

Ich bin jetzt beruflich in Neustadt/Wied (Rahms) tätig und wollte mal nach Trails in der unmittelbaren Umgebung fragen. Gestern bin ich ein paar Kilometer im direkten Umfeld gejoggt, aber die üblichen Ein- und Ausstiege zu Trails konnte ich nirgends entdecken. Freue mich über jeden Input.


----------



## sibu (20. Mai 2016)

Die Wiedschleife von Peterslahr bis Roßbach ist zwar eine schöne Gegend, aber liegt etwas Abseits, daher sind da wohl nicht so viele unterwegs, was auch seine Vorteile hat. Die Traildichte ist auch nicht wie an der unteren Wied oder im Siebengebirge. Aber ein paar nette Stellen in unmittelbarer Nähe gibt es doch: Der Westerwald-Steig im Bereich Mettelshahner Schweiz,  Weißenfelser Ley oder Roßbacher Häuchen ist ganz nett, die Abfahrt auf dem Kölner Weg zum Kloster Ehrenstein, der Anxbach-Höhenweg, 

Für eine Feierabend-Runde taugen die allemal, ob es eine separate Anreise lohnen würde, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## Dancelli (12. Februar 2017)

Liebe Ortskenner, ;-)
ich möchte mich hier einmal einklinken.
Gibt es im Umkreis von etwa 50KM um St. Katharinen / Rott / Rotterheide eine Art Pumptrack?
Würde mit meinem ersten Fully gerne ein paar Grundlagen lernen und erste Sprünge probieren wollen.
Ansonsten wäre der Emser Bikepark die nächste Gelegenheit?

Bei geheimen Tipps, gerne eine PN...;-)
Danke vorab!


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Februar 2017)

Dancelli schrieb:


> Liebe Ortskenner, ;-)
> ich möchte mich hier einmal einklinken.
> Gibt es im Umkreis von etwa 50KM um St. Katharinen / Rott / Rotterheide eine Art Pumptrack?
> Würde mit meinem ersten Fully gerne ein paar Grundlagen lernen und erste Sprünge probieren wollen.
> ...


 
In (Bendorf)-Sayn ist auch ein kleiner Bikepark, der recht nett ist.
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob er im Moment noch geschlossen ist.
https://de-de.facebook.com/Bikepark-Bendorf-332024210158926/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (11. März 2017)

Auch wenn der Thread schon was älter und länger nicht mehr aktiv ist, ich komme aus Puderbach, also nicht weit weg vom Bommel, auch wenn ich nicht weiß ob er noch hier wohnt 
War jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr nicht aktiv aber möchte doch wieder mehr fahren, kenne auch die ein oder anderen Trails hier, aber nix dolles.
Paar Anregungen in Richtung Wied-, Brex- oder Holzbachtal wäre ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## takeafreak (12. März 2017)

Ey Mr. Kaot, vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Runde zusammen Düsen, sobald ich n anständiges Bike hab, dauert nicht mehr lange. Ich komm aus Hattert und wir kennen uns ;-)


----------

